# gardasil doc comes forward



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

http://healthimpactnews.com/2014/me...ome-the-greatest-medical-scandal-of-all-time/

Dr. Dalbergue, a former pharmaceutical industry physician with Gardasil manufacturer Merck, was interviewed in the April 2014 issue of the French magazine Principes de SantÃ© (Health Principles)


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

http://www.skepticalraptor.com/skepticalraptorblog.php/antivaccine-lunatics-invent-hero/


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

I pray your family is not affected someday by your blind belief in big pharma and goverment


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

As opposed to blind faith in an internet touting site the sale of a book? I don't know that this particular vaccine is a good thing or not. I suspect not but that does not mean that mean that it's a freebie to try and belittle those who have actually seen the good vaccines have done far in excess of its dangers.


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

http://www.gardasilandunexplaineddeaths.com/

http://truthaboutgardasil.org/memorial/

Why does the gov give vaccine manufactures immunity?


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I think if you understand how vaccines work, and knew some of the people involved in the development of them, you would be less likely to be afraid of them. Those of us that are old enough to remember seeing the suffering that the diseases we vaccinate for now caused, have a different view of vaccines as well. The only reason children today don't get many of these serious diseases is that most people vaccinate children. In areas that have lower vaccination rates, these diseases are coming back and kids are suffering.


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Do you any medical personal that can get you the paperwork that comes with the bottles of vaccines? We have several friends that are docs and nurses that have shown us the inserts that come with the vaccines listing the things that are not just the viruses but chems, heavy metals, etc that are included. These medical people are afraid of what's in there and are afraid of their jobs if they do not administer them.

I hope you can get access to these to read also.


----------



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

The government does provide a mechanism for compensation for problems related to vaccines. It has separated the manufacturer to provide a buffer so that companies will continue to make the vaccines at all.


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Reagan created the National Childhood Vaccine Injury Act which gave manufacturers immunity and created the "vaccine court" which tax payers fund for injuries


----------



## PricklyThistle (Feb 6, 2014)

*"US court pays $6 million to Gardasil victims

...The adverse reaction reports detail 26 new deaths reported between September 1, 2010 and September 15, 2011 as well as incidents of seizures, paralysis, blindness, pancreatitis, speech problems, short term memory loss and Guillain-BarrÃ© Syndrome. The documents come from the FDA&#8217;s Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System (VAERS) which is used by the FDA to monitor the safety of vaccines...

In fact, Merck studied the Gardasil vaccine in fewer than 1,200 girls under 16 prior to it being released to the market under a fast-tracked road to licensure. To date, most of the serious side effects, including deaths, that occurred during the pre-licensure clinical trials and post marketing surveillance have been written off as a &#8220;coincidence&#8221; by Merck researchers and government health officials..."*


Read more: http://communities.washingtontimes....ays-6-million-gardasil-victims/#ixzz309d4P3V4

Is this mainstream enough to get any attention?


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

How many lives have been saved by this vaccine? I would wager that it's far more than 'might' have been lost from administering the vaccine. I wear my seat belt and I get vaccines even though I know that both may kill me.

It's almost as if there is a force in our society to turn this country away from science and facts in favor of gut feelings and irrational fear. That never turns out well.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

PricklyThistle said:


> *"US court pays $6 million to Gardasil victims
> 
> ...The adverse reaction reports detail 26 new deaths reported between September 1, 2010 and September 15, 2011 as well as incidents of seizures, paralysis, blindness, pancreatitis, speech problems, short term memory loss and Guillain-BarrÃ© Syndrome. The documents come from the FDAâs Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System (VAERS) which is used by the FDA to monitor the safety of vaccines...
> 
> ...


Basically a blog post written by a chiropractor?


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

The acts protecting vaccine manufacturers from liability have more to do with a welfare system for lawyers than the vaccines. If there was a reasonable civil code where the simple threat of a lawsuit is so expensive that companies pay to avoid it didn't exist , then a true evaluation of the science could exists. Better vaccines could be developed rather than companies being so defensive. Rather than a battle of uninformed opinions. 
But I went to school with kids in braces due to polio, saw virtually empty class rooms during the various epidemics, had measles, mumps, ckicken pox myself right after my sister had each of them too. The term was 'normal childhood diseases' that occasionally maimed or killed and brought school to a halt each year. Don't hear it much any more thanks to vaccinations.
If there would not be such irrational hostility, then more reasonable questions could be discussed. But if each vaccine discussion starts out with doomsday theory and hostility, then reasonable issues get put aside to defend the clear good vaccines have given.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

PricklyThistle said:


> *"US court pays $6 million to Gardasil victims
> 
> ...The adverse reaction reports detail 26 new deaths reported between September 1, 2010 and September 15, 2011 as well as incidents of seizures, paralysis, blindness, pancreatitis, speech problems, short term memory loss and Guillain-BarrÃ© Syndrome. The documents come from the FDAâs Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System (VAERS) which is used by the FDA to monitor the safety of vaccines...
> 
> ...


Which of those deaths were actually attributed to the vaccine? I've done some research into the reported deaths - and they include car accidents and gun wounds as well. Just how are those connected?


----------



## PricklyThistle (Feb 6, 2014)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Basically a blog post written by a chiropractor?


Did those deaths occur? Is this statement true? - 

*"The documents come from the FDAâs Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System (VAERS) which is used by the FDA to monitor the safety of vaccines...

In fact, Merck studied the Gardasil vaccine in fewer than 1,200 girls under 16 prior to it being released to the market under a fast-tracked road to licensure. To date, most of the serious side effects, including deaths, that occurred during the pre-licensure clinical trials and post marketing surveillance have been written off as a âcoincidenceâ by Merck researchers and government health officials..."*


Is there less death today due to diseases of all types than there was before vaccines? Last I noticed cancer rates are skyrocketting, diabetes is an epidemic and there's something called "auto-immune" disorders which until the last couple decades I'd never heard of before... and who had Autistic kids 50 years ago?

How's this data? - 

*"Detection of human papillomavirus (HPV) L1 gene DNA possibly bound to particulate aluminum adjuvant in the HPV vaccine Gardasil.

Abstract

Medical practitioners in nine countries submitted samples of Gardasil (Merck & Co.) to be tested for the presence of human papillomavirus (HPV) DNA because they suspected that residual recombinant HPV DNA left in the vaccine might have been a contributing factor leading to some of the unexplained post-vaccination side effects. A total of 16 packages of Gardasil were received from Australia, Bulgaria, France, India, New Zealand, Poland, Russia, Spain and the United States. A nested polymerase chain reaction (PCR) method using the MY09/MY11 degenerate primers for initial amplification and the GP5/GP6-based nested PCR primers for the second amplification were used to prepare the template for direct automated cycle DNA sequencing of a hypervariable segment of the HPV L1 gene which is used for manufacturing of the HPV L1 capsid protein by a DNA recombinant technology in vaccine production. Detection of HPV DNA and HPV genotyping of all positive samples were finally validated by BLAST (Basic Local Alignment Search Tool) analysis of a 45-60 bases sequence of the computer-generated electropherogram. The results showed that all 16 Gardasil samples, each with a different lot number, contained fragments of HPV-11 DNA, or HPV-18 DNA, or a DNA fragment mixture from both genotypes. The detected HPV DNA was found to be firmly bound to the insoluble, proteinase-resistant fraction, presumably of amorphous aluminum hydroxyphosphate sulfate (AAHS) nanoparticles used as adjuvant. The clinical significance of these residual HPV DNA fragments bound to a particulate mineral-based adjuvant is uncertain after intramuscular injection, and requires further investigation for vaccination safety."* - http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23078778

It's weird that the FDA is so well trusted by people. Just weird.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

PricklyThistle said:


> Did those deaths occur? Is this statement true? -
> 
> *"The documents come from the FDA&#8217;s Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System (VAERS) which is used by the FDA to monitor the safety of vaccines...
> 
> ...


Since you love blogs so much:
http://scienceblogs.com/insolence/2...-at-it-again-with-the-gardasil-fearmongering/

Dr. Lee is a pathologist who is a frequent basher of vaccines and his work is debunked again and again. I have family members who are immunologists, virologists and one who was a pioneer in the field of recombinant DNA. I'll go with their opinions over Dr. Lee's.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.bmj.com/content/342/bmj.d3724?keytype=ref&ijkey=OSNcIDxQQf2UNrU European current outbreaks and deaths
http://pediatrics.about.com/od/measles/a/measles-timeline.htm American history of measles
http://www.immunize.ca/en/diseases-vaccines/measles.aspx. Canadian history of measles

I personally got encephalitis after a cases of measels. There is a whole year that I basically remember almost nothing of my life. I remember being carried by my father up the stairs to a new house but I couldn't even say where. I remember getting sick but then only that one memory for over a year. 
I vividly remember the day I really woke up back to life- I was tucked into bed with crisp white sheets, the blind was drawn but the light was vivid and so beautiful, the birds were singing wonderfully pure notes outside the window. I thought how beautiful it all was. Then I went back to sleep. But after that I was awake more and more. I missed a year of school. And I was luckier than many who simply never got their life back.

There were children born with birth defects due to their mother's cases of measles while pregnant. There were children who lost their hearing due to measles. There were children that died.

And this is what children would be condemned to without vaccination. 

So if you want a discussion of making vaccines safer, that is a proper goal. But to dissuade parents from vaccinating by making them afraid they are doing something bad to their children is cruel.

I don't have to trust the FDA. I know from experience.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

My brothers and I had polio just before the vaccine came out. We were very protected by our parents, kept away from crowds, out of large groups of people during the summer. Our town sprayed for mosquitoes. We got polio inspite of the precautions our parents took. One of my brothers was in the hospital for 5 months. It has affected all of us, all of our lives. Many members of our family are involved in medicine, I'm a nurse. Some of our best friends are physicians. We all vaccinate. The risks of not vaccinating are much greater than those of vaccinating.


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

Whereiwant, do you and your kids get flu vaccine each year?
Also Molly?


----------



## PricklyThistle (Feb 6, 2014)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Since you love blogs so much:
> http://scienceblogs.com/insolence/2...-at-it-again-with-the-gardasil-fearmongering/
> 
> Dr. Lee is a pathologist who is a frequent basher of vaccines and his work is debunked again and again. I have family members who are immunologists, virologists and one who was a pioneer in the field of recombinant DNA. I'll go with their opinions over Dr. Lee's.


Blogs? What? That was the FDA's own site.


----------



## PricklyThistle (Feb 6, 2014)

also confused about this - Dr. Lee? I don't know where he came in, but the first excerpt I posted came from the Washington Times, written by a Dr. Peter Lind and the second post was published on Pubmed and linked through FDA.gov. The data in it came from Milford Hospital and Milford Molecular Laboratory.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Yes I get the flu vaccine every year. All my vaccinations are up to date.


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank you Molly, I know it's a different vaccine but I liked what the two of you had to say, it made the most sense on this subject. We will get them next year. I have to wonder if all of the fear of vaccines from this generation is because we have not experienced what it is like to not have them and the devastation that resulted before them.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

PricklyThistle said:


> also confused about this - Dr. Lee? I don't know where he came in, but the first excerpt I posted came from the Washington Times, written by a Dr. Peter Lind and the second post was published on Pubmed and linked through FDA.gov. The data in it came from Milford Hospital and Milford Molecular Laboratory.


Your first link came from the WA a Times communities sections which is essentially blogs or as they call it, "creator driven news". 
"Dr." Peter Lind is a chiropractor. The second was through NIH and was authored by Dr. Lee who is a pathologist at Milford.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

People who have seen the disease epidemics and complications from the disease fear the disease more than the vaccine. People who have seen the complications and deaths from the vaccines fear the vaccines more than the disease.


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

Very wise thermopkt.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

sparkysarah said:


> Whereiwant, do you and your kids get flu vaccine each year?
> Also Molly?


I get the flu vaccine yearly but I'm not so convinved it's that useful at my age. But, just it case it helps, I do.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Molly Mckee said:


> My brothers and I had polio just before the vaccine came out. We were very protected by our parents, kept away from crowds, out of large groups of people during the summer. Our town sprayed for mosquitoes. We got polio inspite of the precautions our parents took. One of my brothers was in the hospital for 5 months. It has affected all of us, all of our lives. Many members of our family are involved in medicine, I'm a nurse. Some of our best friends are physicians. We all vaccinate. The risks of not vaccinating are much greater than those of vaccinating.


I can remember a friend in school with heavy mental braces she wore due to damage by polio and it was not uncommon to see kids whizzing along in the school corridors with crutches for the same reason. Then there are those cases of post polio syndrome people have mentioned to me.
I think people who haven't seen it think that is a minor illness, nothing to worry about. But there were alot of people not so lucky as to just get over it so easily. 
Like you, the vaccine for measels was introduced a couple of years after I had it. I wonder, when the last of us pre-vaccine people are gone, will the success of the vaccines programs give people a sense of invulnerability to these diseases because there is no one left to say what it actually was like. I suppose it is happening somewhat right now.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

thermopkt said:


> People who have seen the disease epidemics and complications from the disease fear the disease more than the vaccine. People who have seen the complications and deaths from the vaccines fear the vaccines more than the disease.


I think the latter group have seen the stories and nonsense on the internet and that's what they fear. Anyone who has seen complications and death from the vaccines would be a pretty small group. Do you know anyone who was really and truly proved to have been harmed by a vaccine?


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> I think the latter group have sen the stories and nonsense on the internet and that's what they fear. Anyone who has seen complications and death from the vaccines would be a pretty small group. Do you know anyone who was really and truly proved to have been harmed by a vaccine?



Why do you automatically take my statement to mean I'm anti vaccine?


----------



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

People can and do get harmed by vaccines. This is why you can receive compensation for known adverse reactions. That doesn't mean that we should stop getting vaccinations. Epidemic would be worse for many persons. It is a fine line. I hope this vaccine is not proved to be unsafe.. As the cause was a good one.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

thermopkt said:


> Why do you automatically take my statement to mean I'm anti vaccine?


I didn't. Why did you think I did?


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

My doctor asked me if I wanted it at my DD's last checkup (11). I told her I was doing research. She gave me a brochure and something on it bothered me and it's on their website too... "Only a doctor or health care professional can decide if GARDASIL is right for your child."

I do give her credit, many of my friends felt like they were pressured into consenting by their doctor using scare tactics. Mine just told me I had time to think about it.

I'm still mulling it over. So far it's not required in our school system.


----------



## topofmountain (Nov 1, 2013)

I didn't read all the posts on this but I don't believe comparing vaccines of 50 years ago to what is being done today can be done with positive results.
Today the drug companies are run for pure profit not the good of people. I believe that many of these vaccines are also ways for the drug companies to experiment with other drugs. Look at the military & the issues many soldiers have suffered from being told take this.
Big Government today is Big corporations making big (HUGE) profits with little to no care about the results to the people. What a great way to experiment with unknown drugs with no liability or way to trace it back.
It amazes me how people fall for the belief that they have to have something. The build a new phone or car or whatever then spend millions telling you you need this & people go yea I need this & get in line. Amazing to me how 99% of people buy in. How do I know they do? because if people didn't these companies would be out of business. I remember when AT&T saturated the line line phone business. They couldn't sell any more phones what happened. The cellphone craze started. I remember friends of mine talking about this that worked for AT&T at the time.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

Molly Mckee said:


> I think if you understand how vaccines work, and knew some of the people involved in the development of them, you would be less likely to be afraid of them. Those of us that are old enough to remember seeing the suffering that the diseases we vaccinate for now caused, have a different view of vaccines as well. The only reason children today don't get many of these serious diseases is that most people vaccinate children. In areas that have lower vaccination rates, these diseases are coming back and kids are suffering.


Adults too.

I will say that I don't think Gardasil immunization should be mandatory.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

topofmountain said:


> I didn't read all the posts on this but I don't believe comparing vaccines of 50 years ago to what is being done today can be done with positive results.
> Today the drug companies are run for pure profit not the good of people. I believe that many of these vaccines are also ways for the drug companies to experiment with other drugs. Look at the military & the issues many soldiers have suffered from being told take this.
> Big Government today is Big corporations making big (HUGE) profits with little to no care about the results to the people. What a great way to experiment with unknown drugs with no liability or way to trace it back.
> It amazes me how people fall for the belief that they have to have something. The build a new phone or car or whatever then spend millions telling you you need this & people go yea I need this & get in line. Amazing to me how 99% of people buy in. How do I know they do? because if people didn't these companies would be out of business. I remember when AT&T saturated the line line phone business. They couldn't sell any more phones what happened. The cellphone craze started. I remember friends of mine talking about this that worked for AT&T at the time.


All companies are run for profit. If you think drug companies didn't have profit in mind 50 or 75 years ago, look up the Cutter incident or the sulfanilamide disaster.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

haley1 said:


> Do you any medical personal that can get you the paperwork that comes with the bottles of vaccines? We have several friends that are docs and nurses that have shown us the inserts that come with the vaccines listing the things that are not just the viruses but chems, heavy metals, etc that are included. These medical people are afraid of what's in there and are afraid of their jobs if they do not administer them.
> 
> I hope you can get access to these to read also.


Just curious: why would you believe these inserts when they were provided by BIG PHARMA?


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Just curious: why would you believe these inserts when they were provided by BIG PHARMA?


Any falsification in this department is called misbranding, and companies that do it get in VERY big trouble.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

thesedays said:


> Any falsification in this department is called misbranding, and companies that do it get in VERY big trouble.


No kidding. They are printing the truth and we have access to it.


----------

